# Choosing a painting style? - How many paintings have changed overtime



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys, So today i was routing through some old art work that i completed for school around 5/6 years ago. I was really surprised how different my more recent paintings are in style. I seem to have moved away from a looser technique and become more rigid. The Two bigger paintings (first two) are the ones i completed for school projects and the smaller two have been completed more recently (all done in acrylic on canvas)

Anyway just got me thinking about choosing my own style. professional Artists paintings have a certain look to all their work so you can easily tell, "thats a Monnet painting", where as looking at my work you might they were completed by 4 different people. 

What do you guys think? Is it just something you develop over time? If i was to ever to develop to the point i could sell art, would i probably want to be more consistent with technique?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking at your pictures I personally think the style looks very similar but the more current work shows a lot more skill. I think you have a style and your work could easily be recognized. I would not think these 4 were done by 4 people, I see a distinct look to them.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now keep in mind this is a personal opinion but I don't think you necessarily "choose" a style. At least that never happened with me. Over the years I have been concerned with developing a style..not stopping to realize that I already have it..it wasn't something that I set out to do. My art is a combination of everything I have learned and developed over the years. As I continue to draw my art continues to improve but my "style" is still uniquely me.It's almost like a fingerprint. Just has a unique style..Terry has an identifiable style..Jeff has his own style..David has as well...and so do you. 

Stop trying to find your style and realize that you already have it..now it's a matter of expanding, honing, and improving you work. 

Thank you for sharing your paintings! I really enjoyed them all.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Why you must have or choose an style? It isn't this about doing great stuff? What else matters? That paintings are awesome, I think that is the most important thing.

Your own stlye will show up with time and devotion, and if it doesnt's shows, who cares? Maybe your style is not having any style.


Anyway, I think you do have one. The 1st, the 3rd and the 4th pic have something in common, do not know what, maybe the color selection/palette, but they do have something.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I absolutely agree with Chanda.. This subject has arisen here quite a few times. In my opinion you just HAVE a style. I think it's a mistake to try to "Make or develop" a style. Just paint.. your style will be there.

As for yours.. I see a very unique style in all four of your paintings.. It hasn't changed. It is very evident in all of the above works


----------



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments. They have definitely made me realize that its not something i should focus on. 

I guess i was initially thinking, for example, i could choose to work with a palette knife over brushes, which would definitely change some elements of a painting.But after reading your comments and thinking about it, i agree that what ever materials i use it wouldn't necessarily change style. So i guess its just a case of perfecting and developing with what feels good to me.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Style is generally the outcome of A. How you prefer images to look. Some like loose, some tight. Some detail, some more vague. Some colorful, some less so. Some use black, others no-no. Many parts to the puzzle! Each person develops likes based upon experience & tastes. B. Materials. Oils, acrylics, WCs, all the plethora out there and there are many, especially if you get into mixing. C. Application. Brush, spray, blades, sticks, fingers whatever. As a youngun you needn't worry about having a style. Just delve into anything you take an interest in & learn. Its gonna happen so why worry? You're like a kid given a very big candy bar... Do you try to gobble it & miss the nuances or nibble & enjoy every tiny bite?


----------



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

haha that's nicely put! good point, I promise i won't worry any more!


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Very useful information related to style is already shared here but i must say your work is neat and clean and as an Art lover i can see improvement between both works.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Sometimes an artist's work can be distinguished from others simply by the colors he\she uses in their paintings and that becomes their style.


----------

